# picked up a free 5000 quattro, heavy vibration??



## sawedoffgolf (Feb 1, 2007)

hi, i just scored a free 86 5000 quattro, in the low torque and low rpms there is a heavy virbration coming from the transmission, ive been told it is the carrier bearing, does anyone know what it could be or have any other suggestions?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: picked up a free 5000 quattro, heavy vibration?? (sawedoffgolf)*

Could be the driveshaft support bearing in the middle of the drive shaft.
Also check the tranny mounts. HTH's


----------

